# ISO - Best Place To Buy Spices



## sweetD (Dec 23, 2011)

Where is the best place to purchase high quality spices and herbs? Or a high quality brand?  Preferably on-line.


----------



## forty_caliber (Dec 23, 2011)

Penzeys Spices. Over 250 Spices, Herbs and Seasonings. is a pretty good bet. 

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 23, 2011)

Penzeys!  Vote #2!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 23, 2011)

Penzeys is who I use.  Check their website.  They also have a number of stores scattered around the US.


----------



## Claire (Dec 23, 2011)

I also vote for Penzeys.  I do have a local spice merchant I like, but I've lived around the country, and Penzeys for on line purchases.


----------



## RAYT721 (Dec 24, 2011)

*Thank you*

I was thinking about asking the same question. I just bookmarked the website in my favorites. Thank you!!!


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 24, 2011)

The Spice House is also very good.

Store Locations - Milwaukee, Chicago, Evanston, Milwaukee Public Market


----------



## Addie (Dec 24, 2011)

My vote of Penzey also.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Dec 24, 2011)

Penzeys, again!  Online is easy, but if you ever get a chance to visit a store, you will love it.  Smells wonderful just walking in, and all the spices and mixes are available to sniff, so you can choose which cinnamon appeals to your nose!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 24, 2011)

Another vote for Penzeys. They have a store less than 5 miles from me. It's one of the best _smelling_ places I know.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 24, 2011)

Penzeys, for sure.

I like them better than the Spice House.  But very similar.


----------



## GLC (Dec 24, 2011)

Well I'll be. I looked up Penzeys, and they just opened a new store 30 miles from me. This calls for action.


----------



## Claire (Dec 24, 2011)

The great thing about a Penzey's store is that you can try most of their spices.  For me, the nearest store (Madison, WI) is 90 miles away, and I'm a wimp for winter driving and have a babydog I'm still training, so don't want to leave her alone for an all-day affair.  So it is nice to know that I've been to the store and sniffed and tasted, then I get their regular catalog (which has great stories and recipes to go with the spices, well worth getting on their snail-mail catalog list), then when I need something I can't get the same quality of here, I order on-line a couple times a year.


----------



## bakechef (Dec 24, 2011)

Another vote for Penzy's!

I ordered online from them and just last year they opened a store right near my house, and boy do I love that store!

I pretty much get all my spices from them now.


----------

